# Chase is 1!!



## MilesMom

Where did the time go? Baby Chase turned one this past Saturday. He enjoyed a morning at the Vizsla meet up in San Diego and finished up the day with a birthday hamburger and a sunset walk on the coast. We can't believe how quickly this past year with him went.... I feel like he was just a puppy a few weeks ago!


----------



## emilycn

Miles must be so proud!


----------



## einspänner

I know the feeling! They look so grown up but every once in a while something in their expression or a mannerism takes you right back to the first weeks. 

Happy Birthday, Chase! Here's to many many more.


----------



## texasred

Happy Birthday Chase. He's such handsome boy.


----------



## tknafox2

Wow That year went by fast... HAPPY BIRTHDAY Big Boy!!


----------



## CrazyCash

Happy Birthday!!! I agree - that year went by fast, it seems like you just got that cute guy!


----------



## mswhipple

Happy Birthday, Baby Chase!! (Well, he will always be a puppy in your heart.) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## daul77

Happy birthday Chase!!


----------



## MCD

Happy birthday Chase! 
May you have many more. Wow where has the time gone? It seems that we were the class of 2013 together. Best wishes from Dharma and Marcia.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Wow, the time has flown by. Happy Birthday Chase!  Vizzy kisses from Ellie.


----------



## MilesMom

MCD said:


> Happy birthday Chase!
> May you have many more. Wow where has the time gone? It seems that we were the class of 2013 together. Best wishes from Dharma and Marcia.


She is going to be one too soon!!! I cant' believe it.


----------

